# Check out this 1 ton payload cart



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I was surfing again and found this at Farmtek.com. It looks like a great way to move some weight, and with 2 axles, shouldn't stress the hitch too much. What do you guys think?

https://www.farmtekcatalog.com/lg_display.cfm?page_number=296


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice does take the load of the hitch.Only draw back hard to back up for a beginner.


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

That's a nice tractor they're pulling that thing with, don't you think?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

funky 4 wheeled cart..i wonder how it would do with gravel or a heavy material...


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

that trailer will hold some volume.

BTW: I saw that sears is now selling a four-wheeled wagon for use with a garden tractor.

I thought about getting a four-wheeled cart, wouldn't they would be a bear to back up.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i like the rubbermaid cart.. 

its plastic so you can leave it out all the time.. i could not find one being sold up here in the new england area..

<img src=http://www.rubbermaidproducts.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/F_5663-61-331_56631_9[1].jpg>

the metal ones seem to rust away.. plus the tailgate is always useless on the metal.. the sides tend to get bent out so the tailgate does'nt fit..


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Joe

The undercarriage of the 4 wheel cart looks like the
same one that Northern Tool sells for around $200

It’s a good solid frame, I narrowed & shortened it and 
used it to hold a Onan standby generator (900lbs).


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

The prices I found on the big rubbermade were not cheap, and I couldn't find one around here anywhere, I got the big Agrifab for $200 bucks and it stays in my shop with the tractor. I stand it up on end and it takes up less room. That rubbermade does look like a nice cart though!exercisewa


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *The prices I found on the big rubbermade were not cheap, and I couldn't find one around here anywhere, I*



Seems rubbermaid must make too much money selling kitchen stuff. I tried multiple times calling them in an attempt to find a trailer in NE. they said ace hardware.. but i called 3 or 4 places and they said they dont sell 'em.

too bad. the place they did recommend wanted something like 75$ to ship it.. i figure eventually lowes or Home depot will start selling them..


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here are some more heavy duty carts. A bit high priced, but seems to be quality stuff.

http://www.countrymfg.com/cgi-bin/shop.cgi/page=wagons_trailers.htm/SID=1077736930.28688


----------

